# [ebay] Router &amp; Handy



## LiLaLauneBr (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Community, ich hau bei ebay gerade zwei Sachen raus.
1x Speedport W 303V
1x Sony Ericsson W850i
 Zum mitbieten zu finden unter frodob. de | eBay
Die Auktionen laufen noch bis zum Sonntag 21 Uhr.


----------

